# Looks like Bargnani wants out



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

http://www.thestar.com/sports/baske...warm-climate-better-role-if-he-s-not-a-raptor


----------



## scdn (Mar 31, 2011)

I'd try to swap him to Cleveland for Varejao. Varejao and Barbosa, Brazillian Connection.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Mr_B said:


> http://www.thestar.com/sports/baske...warm-climate-better-role-if-he-s-not-a-raptor


Even if you didn't read the article you still wouldn't extrapolate "he wants out" just from the headline so I don't know what you're thinking making a thread like this. Stop being such a tricksy little hobbit. Even Feschuk couldn't shape his article the way you've portrayed it.

He was asked where else he'd like to play and he said _Toronto_. Failing that he'd play somewhere warmer which is pretty much any team. His answer couldn't have been more innocuous if he'd written it on an otter's belly.

The meat of the article is that he disapproves of Bryan Colangelo's post-season critique about him not having the consistent desire to rebound or play good defence. It's not really the thing for a GM to say (leave it to your limpdick coach, BC) so Bargnani has a right to be irked--even though Colangelo's sentiment is one shared by the fanbase.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

speedythief said:


> Even if you didn't read the article you still wouldn't extrapolate "he wants out" just from the headline so I don't know what you're thinking making a thread like this. Stop being such a tricksy little hobbit. Even Feschuk couldn't shape his article the way you've portrayed it.
> 
> He was asked where else he'd like to play and he said _Toronto_. Failing that he'd play somewhere warmer which is pretty much any team. His answer couldn't have been more innocuous if he'd written it on an otter's belly.
> 
> The meat of the article is that he disapproves of Bryan Colangelo's post-season critique about him not having the consistent desire to rebound or play good defence. It's not really the thing for a GM to say (leave it to your limpdick coach, BC) so Bargnani has a right to be irked--even though Colangelo's sentiment is one shared by the fanbase.


This is one of those things where you have to read between the lines. How often do you hear players openly talk about playing other places and throw jabs at your boss while still signed to the team? Thats a bad sign, thats what players do to force their way out of town even his agent threw a bit of mud BC way this can't be ignored if your BC you have to trade him now Barg just got a bit out of line shoot we've seen BC move players over less than this plus this the first I've seen something like this out of him


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Mr_B said:


> This is one of those things where you have to read between the lines. How often do you hear players openly talk about playing other places and throw jabs at your boss while still signed to the team? Thats a bad sign, thats what players do to force their way out of town even his agent threw a bit of mud BC way this can't be ignored if your BC you have to trade him now Barg just got a bit out of line shoot we've seen BC move players over less than this plus this the first I've seen something like this out of him


I think you're seeing what you want to see.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

yes please get rid of him, Varjeco would be a great fit for us at C,


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

You'd be better served just taking a draft pick and cap space, see if Cleveland has any interest in him, or failing that, Indiana(any team with a TPE or cap space, really).


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

#15, Rush, and a future first for Bargnani?


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

^i'd do #15 and george


----------



## scdn (Mar 31, 2011)

Pacers probably won't trade George. I'd do Pacers' Fan deal if it's a 2012 unprotected pick.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Paul George isn't going to be available in a Bargs trade. Rush most certainly could be had, and I'm still convinced he could be a serviceable wing somewhere, but two first round picks is awfully steep for a guy whose absolute ceiling is borderline sidekick. Additionally, you can't trade picks in consecutive years. Maybe, _maybe_, Toronto could get this years pick and a lotto-protected 2013 pick if they also ate James Posey's contract next season, thus preserving Indy's cap space this summer, but even then that's a reach. I think that Toronto would do well if they could turn Bargs into a lotto pick this year, or a mid-round pick and a decent player. If Cleveland would look at giving up #4 in this draft I'd do that trade before they could reconsider.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

No way the Pacers do a deal based around George as the primary.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I'm going to keep promoting my milwaukee trade until something else happens.

Bargs for Maggette and the 10th pick. 

We then use our 5th pick on Knight or Walker and use the 10th to get a wing (Leonard/Burks).


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Granger, 15th and Rush or someone of similar value for DeRozan and Bargs?


----------



## scdn (Mar 31, 2011)

As good as Granger is, don't think we're trading DeRozan for him.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Come on bro. Do it.


----------



## scdn (Mar 31, 2011)

Add in Larry Bird sitting with Marty McFly driving Doc Brown's Delorean at 88mph.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

_*"Where we're going, we don't need roads....."*_


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

R-Star said:


> Granger, 15th and Rush or someone of similar value for DeRozan and Bargs?


I can't see a two-team trade in which Granger and Bargs are swapped, doesn't make enough sense, and neither Indy nor Toronto will want to move DeRozan/George to the other. However, if Indiana and Toronto really want to move Granger and Bargs it'd be a good opportunity to get Cleveland, with their TPE and two top-five picks, involved. In a down year, a pair of twenty-ish point scorers in their mid-late twenties would be a pretty good haul for the first and fourth pick.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Seeking a warmer climate... **** me.. this is why basketball is going to never thrive in Toronto, Milwaukee, Minnesota.. they should just put 14 teams in florida and 14 teams in california and leave one in chicago and new york.. then all the players would be happy.. the Ft. Lauderdale Raptors has a nice ring to it


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

We should trade this scrub for anything, hes been in the league for wat 6 years and he still cant rebound for ****.


----------



## changv10 (Apr 25, 2005)

Trade: Bargnani (to Kings), James Johnson (to Blazers)
Get: Greg Oden (from Blazers), Donte Greene (from Kings)

Blazers trade Oden, get Hickson and Johnson
Kings trade Hickson and Greene, get Bargnani and trade exception for Greene

works on ESPN trade machine ... not sure if it work when s/t involved...


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

changv10 said:


> Trade: Bargnani (to Kings), James Johnson (to Blazers)
> Get: Greg Oden (from Blazers), Donte Greene (from Kings)
> 
> Blazers trade Oden, get Hickson and Johnson
> ...


Bargs is more valuable than that package. He can be the third option on a contender, while Greene's a career journeyman and Oden will be out of the league in two to three years. I get that he's not popular in Toronto, and he makes more money than he should, but if the Raptors would just own up to the fact that he's not a center and never has been at any point in his career(I don't care, they played two power forwards when Bosh was there and that just is what it is) they'd have a more-than-decent stretch-four on their hands.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

You want Varejao when you just drafted Valenciunas?


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

roux2dope said:


> Seeking a warmer climate... **** me.. this is why basketball is going to never thrive in Toronto, Milwaukee, Minnesota.. they should just put 14 teams in florida and 14 teams in california and leave one in chicago and new york.. then all the players would be happy.. the Ft. Lauderdale Raptors has a nice ring to it


Don't they realize Florida outside Miami is kind of a **** hole


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Oh don't be confused - Miami's beaches are nice and the night life is fun, but it's a **** hole too.

Bargs sucks, has always sucks, and will always suck. Trade him and hopefully get some value for him.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I have no interest in Oden especially after we drafted JV. If we move Bargs we need to get a pick in return.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

sign Dalembert for 3 years use the mle, unless there is a good trade out there for Bargnani kep him and tell him you are gonna play at the 4, and if you can show early you can be effecient there it will bring your value up. Seek to get a good SF or vet PG for him as Ed Davis is the future at PF.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Can't see Dalembert going to Toronto when winning teams in bigger markets like Miami and New York are going to make plays at him.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

miami will have nothing aside from the vet min to offer, Oden when healthy is a beast if we can get him for 2 years at 5-6 M and sign a vet like Haywood or just a rebounding C, then Oden if you have him for 2 years until Val is ready to start could if used 25 MPG his knees hold up.
After Dalembert and Tyson there are just patch up C' mostly to survive on good teams as 10 mpg type guys.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Why wouldn't Miami be able to use the MLE if Toronto has one?


----------

